# Guns and cars pics, need some PS love!



## mspiredm3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just got into photography with a new Sony a33 (love it so far). Don't know ANYTHING in photoshop. Anyone care to spruce up and add some flare to these pics for me? Would greatly appreciate it!


Thanks!

BTW, these pics were taken in a hurry, I know I can do much better


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 26, 2011)

can you explain how you made that SBR AK legal in CA?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 26, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> can you explain *how you made that SBR AK legal in CA*?



+1 Or any socialist state or country for that matter.

OP in the first few pics the gun looks "cammo'd" into the engine, I'd have tried to make a little contrast between the two?


----------



## mspiredm3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> can you explain how you made that SBR AK legal in CA?



It is a registered pistol, not a rifle. As long as it is registered as a pistol, the length of barrel does not matter as long as it is under 16".

Other requirements are:

Absolutely NO stock of any sort
No Evil features (such as a flash hider or vertical fore grip)
Bullet button is still required if the pistol is set up as to accept magazines.
10 Round magazines still apply


----------



## mspiredm3 (Aug 26, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > can you explain *how you made that SBR AK legal in CA*?
> ...



I kinda wanted the subtle look of it almost looking like it's part of the engine. After all, don't we all want our cars with built in AR's? lol


----------



## mspiredm3 (Aug 26, 2011)

If you are interested in short barrel AR and AK pistols, read up on Calguns.net. There is plenty of info over there about them. I personally like AR pistols more than AK pistols.

Like this:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Bynx (Aug 26, 2011)

I consider guns somewhere between works of art and tools. Im always looking out for ways to shoot them in a dramatic artisitic approach. Sorry but sitting them on an engine doesnt do it for me. Although I am impressed at your engine's cleanliness. Your last shot is somewhat illustrative but you've cut the sling off. And finally, loopholes, gotta love 'em.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet AR-15's. I like the one with the scope and monopod. I want to build myself one of those someday.


----------



## mspiredm3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I consider guns somewhere between works of art and tools. Im always looking out for ways to shoot them in a dramatic artisitic approach. Sorry but sitting them on an engine doesnt do it for me. Although I am impressed at your engine's cleanliness. Your last shot is somewhat illustrative but you've cut the sling off. And finally, loopholes, gotta love 'em.



Would it help if the engine is making in excess of 850hp? 

I just got into photography a few weeks ago and I took these pics in a hurry this morning. I will make a better attempt this weekend


----------



## mspiredm3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Sweet AR-15's. I like the one with the scope and monopod. I want to build myself one of those someday.



They are a ton of fun. Not only to shoot, but also to research and build yourself. You can build an Ar for CHEAP these days! Under $700 (not including optics and crazy accessories of course)


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 26, 2011)

mspiredm3 said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > can you explain how you made that SBR AK legal in CA?
> ...



Very cool! I've been out of the loop so to speak, for a while. Good to see that we haven't lost all our rights, yet. 

 I've been a member of CALGUNS for years, just been busy and haven't had time to visit in a long while.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I consider guns somewhere between works of art and tools. Im always looking out for ways to shoot them in a dramatic artisitic approach. Sorry but sitting them on an engine doesnt do it for me. Although I am impressed at your engine's cleanliness. Your last shot is somewhat illustrative but you've cut the sling off. And finally, loopholes, gotta love 'em.


I have to agree, on all points.

I do enjoy well done pictures of guns, but car pictures don't really do anything for me.  Combining them just takes away from both, IMO.


I just have no clue what you were going for here ... what was the thought process?  What did you want to convey?

Two powerful machines, side-by-side?  I guess, but I don't think it works...


Personally, I would concentrate on one or the other, but not both at the same time...


----------



## Scoody (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice pieces, but there is not enough Photoshop in the world to make the photos awesome.  If you want us to take the time to critique, have enough respect to take the time to take some thought out pictures.  It is not fair to you to critique what are obvious throwaways.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 26, 2011)

Great opportunities to do some indoor shooting with some nice colored lights, maybe some smoke or dry ice flowing, wet slate tiles, etc. Create something like you'd see on Guns and Ammo. No. Even better.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't decide if the gun or the engine is the subject.


----------



## mishele (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a "look how big my dick is" shot if I ever saw one.....lol A gun on a car engine....lol We get it you're cool.....lol:lmao:


----------



## mspiredm3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, tough crowd!



Scoody said:


> Nice pieces, but there is not enough Photoshop in the world to make the photos awesome.  If you want us to take the time to critique, have enough respect to take the time to take some thought out pictures.  It is not fair to you to critique what are obvious throwaways.



Critique away! Again, JUST got into photography. We all start somewhere right?



Bynx said:


> Great opportunities to do some indoor shooting with some nice colored lights, maybe some smoke or dry ice flowing, wet slate tiles, etc. Create something like you'd see on Guns and Ammo. No. Even better.



I have done other shoots with the guns, but nothing that crazy yet. I like your ideas, but I need more practice with the basics before I get crazy with it.



480sparky said:


> I can't decide if the gun or the engine is the subject.



Both really... Two of my favorite toys and hobbies combined...




mishele said:


> This is a "look how big my dick is" shot if I ever saw one.....lol A gun on a car engine....lol We get it you're cool.....lol:lmao:



So you're only allowed to take pics of a single object/thing at a time? Is that the rule? It's called boys toys, and yes, I like to use them AND show them off, why not? There are millions of people that post all sorts of pictures of their toys online for praise, ect.... What makes this any different? Just trying to take some good pics of things I like and start a new hobby in photography... Ease up


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 27, 2011)

How are you able to have an AR lower with roll marks for a 3 position selector in Kalifornia? I assume it's just the roll marks, and the firearm doesn't actually have a functional giggle switch, right?

Also, I thought Kaliofrnia had nixed all "Hi capacity" (over 10 round) "clips" (magazines) Is that 30 rounder got a nerd in it somewhere restricting the follower?

I'm puzzled


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 27, 2011)

mspiredm3 said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > can you explain how you made that SBR AK legal in CA?
> ...



That, and it doesn't have a barrel shroud.  You know......... the shoulder thing that goes up.


----------



## Scoody (Aug 27, 2011)

mspiredm3 said:


> Critique away! Again, JUST got into photography. We all start somewhere right?



You said so yourself that these pictures were taken in a hurry.  Why bother posting them if this is so?  We cannot give you a proper assessment of your work if what you present is not anywhere near what you can do.  Any critique would be worthless because if these pictures were taken in a hurry with no thought to composition, exposure, framing, how can we critique the composition, exposure, framing and have it matter.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 27, 2011)

mspiredm3 said:


> ........Both really... Two of my favorite toys and hobbies combined............



So if you also enjoyed gardening, could be expect to see roses and tulips included in the pix as well?


----------



## mishele (Aug 27, 2011)

mishele said:


> This is a "look how big my dick is" shot if I ever saw one.....lol A gun on a car engine....lol We get it you're cool.....lol:lmao:



The point of my statement was, that you put no thought into the shot other than I own these 2 items. If these 2 things are your passion......show that!!


----------

